# Why does she pee straight up?



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD1 (almost 3) has been potty learned for a while now, but we just switched to the regular toilet instead of her potty. We still use the potty seat/ring thing because she's not comfortable on the actual toilet seat yet.

At least once a day (and sometimes every time she pees), she makes a mess, peeing straight up/out. She did this on the little potty, too, sometimes. I have her sit with a straight back, knees apart and her head up, but even then sometimes she makes a mess. My mom said she needs to sit further back on the toilet so if she pees out, it'll at least fall into the toilet. But I can't seem to get DD1 to sit that far back. Mom also suggest turning her around on the toilet ("like a boy"), but DD1 throws a conniption fit if I try to get her on the "wrong" way. She's big for her age, strong and strong willed, and I don't really want to clean up an even bigger mess because my wrangling her onto the potty made her have an even bigger accident.

Advice?


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Only commiseration. I sometimes tell DD1 to push her belly out, and it rotates her hips a little bit so the pee goes down more. Half the time she insists on looking down to make sure her pee goes in the toilet - but by looking down it makes it go out b/c of the position it puts her in.

I swear, I thought that since we didn't have boys we'd have a clean toilet... not so. Hopefully someone has the magic bullet for both of us!!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes! She loves to look at it and that is guaranteed to make a mess. But since moving to the toilet, I've convinced her she doesn't need to look at it, because she can hear it now. (Which, coincidentally, got her to poop on the toilet, because she wanted to know what it would *sound* like. Wierd kid!)


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My youngest is not using the toilet yet, but I'm afraid when she does, this will be what she does. It's just the way her parts are positioned. This was a non issue with my oldest daughter.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

My dd does this too. Sometimes, when we're out I just have to take off her entire bottom outfit so she doesn't pee on it







:

I read somewhere, ask her to close her knees. But it didn't work for my dd. For dd she HAS to see it so that she can reposition herself and not make a mess. Once she sees that is spilling she stops midstream and readjusts herself. It doesn't always work. I'm interested to see what others say too.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

My SIL described this same exact thing to me...she has two girls...one pees straight down, one pees straight out (making a mess). SIL also believes it's just the way her parts are positioned. She instructed her daughter to lean forward to point the stream downward...


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marimara* 
My dd does this too. Sometimes, when we're you I just have to take off her entire bottom outfit so she doesn't pee on it









Oh, I always do this too. Partly b/c we EC'd and you have to take off their pants to FIT on a bit toilet when they're 18 mths old, but partly b/c I still don't want her to pee on her pants!!!

I have a sneaking suspicion that she peed on her pants this way at preschool one day in the spring. The teacher thought she'd gotten pee on her pants from the floor, from some "boy missing the potty" but I secretly think she just peed on her own pants.







I don't want it to be an issue when she goes back to school in the fall - I don't want her to feel bad about it, b/c I think people are right, it's just how she's built.

ETA: oddly enough, when DD1 was a newborn, we EC'd and when she was laying down she'd pee and make a fountain... Now if DD2 pees laying down it goes down (out really, just not a fountain). I wonder if I too have one that pees forward and one that pees down... I guess only time will tell. Weird though - why is this a surprise? Surely this is something people knew before!?!?!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Could you have her hold a wad of toilet paper in front of her vulva to absorb/redirect the pee? Or could it be that her outer labia are sort of "stuck" together and are creating a channel for the urine? Maybe have her make sure the labia are separated before peeing?


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Could you have her hold a wad of toilet paper in front of her vulva to absorb/redirect the pee? Or could it be that her outer labia are sort of "stuck" together and are creating a channel for the urine? Maybe have her make sure the labia are separated before peeing?

I second the tp wad idea. my daughter pees fountains, even when she was tiny i covered her with a cloth during changes or she'd spray my face.

maybe this is too much info but if I don't lean a bit forward, aim for the back of the pot, i will end up spraying pee out from between the bowl & seat.

another thing, is we sometimes use a plastic sand pail as a potty in a pinch. it fully contains all pee, cause she kinds sits down into the opening instead of just above it.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

This is all very interesting.

She basically takes off shorts and panties every time, whether I want her to or not.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
I second the tp wad idea. my daughter pees fountains, even when she was tiny i covered her with a cloth during changes or she'd spray my face.

maybe this is too much info but if I don't lean a bit forward, aim for the back of the pot, i will end up spraying pee out from between the bowl & seat.

another thing, is we sometimes use a plastic sand pail as a potty in a pinch. it fully contains all pee, cause she kinds sits down into the opening instead of just above it.

Oh, yeah dd has a Bjorn little red potty that never she has spills with and that's what I keep in the car but it's not practical to carry into public restrooms.

I also the TP wad in a public restroom but sometimes she soaks thru it! The potty seat I use at home that she doesn't have that many problems with anymore is the elmo potty seat from Walmart. It has handles and she can hold on and lean forward to 'aim'.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

With one of my daycare girls I found it better to get rid of the potty seat and just sit on the toilet, hanging onto the sides. Her butt falls through the seat a bit more, and no more peeing all over the floor.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

There was a bit of a mess the first few times DD peed in the toilet, after that I just asked her to lean forward a little, that way her hips are tilted forward and all the pee goes into the toilet, and not outside. Now she leans forward by herself when she positions herself on the toilet.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I agree with leaning forward. My DD does this sometimes and leaning forward helps.

For girls that want to watch, instead of tipping their head and in turn tipping their pelvis (the wrong way for the pee) have them actually lean over to see and that will shift the pelvis back and keep the pee in the toilet.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Leaning forward didn't work, but...

SUCCESS!!!

The wad of toilet paper and ditching the potty seat insert thingies did it!

She hasn't made a mess since using the wad of paper. While on vacation, we tried that for about 4 days, and then one time it fell through, I asked her to keep going with out it, and she's done just fine since. I have NO IDEA what made that little wad of TP work, but it did. She never got even a drop of pee on the wads.

I was skeptical, and used it a a last-resort/last ditch effort. She's done beautifully ever since!

YEAH, TOILET PAPER WADS!!! (LOL!)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If she rested her elbows on her knees, she might be able to see without tilting her pelvis up.

nvm








: and







:


----------

